# home track



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

is there a relitivly inexpensive home track that i could setup that i can run cars on that i also would be taking to race i havent decided on a scale or class yet but i like the larger scales like the parma flex-5 size... i know i would prob have to change motors to run on it but i would just like to be able to run them at home and at the track... P.S. im a noob to slot but have been into rc for years and curently race brps that use 16d slot motors and i rebuild them.. i was considering getting into slot also i just found a very cool slot shop very close...thanks guys any help would be great...


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The PARMA Flexis don't work on a home track unless you can build a very large hand-routed track using MDF. These cars are designed for use on commercial tracks.

In 1/32, there are several good tracks to choose from. The best are Scalextric Sport, NINCO, and Carrera. I would put Scalextric Classic and SCX in there, but a lot of the newer cars would have to have their guides changed to run on them, and you said you wanted a track at home where you could run cars that you could take out and race.

In HO, I would recommend Tomy track for a home track, it's good consistent quality track, and all of the present day cars will run on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks for the info like i said i am new could you give me a size refrence for the diff class cars like HO 1/32 and such and can you change motors and tune 1/32 and HO i love wrenching to make em go faster thats a big part of the fun for me and in the 1/32 do they take the lexan bodies that can be painted...thanks..


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

the ho scale is about size of a hot wheel car, is good if you have limited room, 1/32 scale is a tad bit smaller than a mini z radio control car, requires alot more room. you can build a decent ho track on a 4x8 table. some guys build them on a 3x6 door. both scales are very tunable and have a variety of after market parts. the 1/32 cars can be more expensive than ho depending on what you buy. alot of guys are routing their own tracks out of mdf, and the will run 1/32 and 1/24 scale. I have a 4x8 oval 4 lane tyco track, a 4 lane 4x8 tomy oval that i'm gonna change to a road course, and a 1/43 4x10 oval 4 lane. all are portable on variable power supplies and laptimer 2000. I sent you a pm about some websites. when I have more time I have some questions to pm you about mini rc, i noticed the brp logo.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

ok thanks...


----------

